# My tank



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

My tank
my tank
my tank


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

雷哥？

I suggest you talk to the mods to change your username to an English one, as this is an English site. Also, for tank pictures post them in the Planted Tank section 

Leon


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Moved your thread to the planted tank photo section. Very nice!


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

beijing08 said:


> 雷哥？
> 
> i suggest you talk to the mods to change your username to an english one, as this is an english site. Also, for tank pictures post them in the planted tank section :d
> 
> leon


是的,好的。thanks.


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciddian said:


> Moved your thread to the planted tank photo section. Very nice!


Thank you, enjoy


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi and Welcome you tank looks amazing


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice looking planted tank.

What size is the tank?


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

gucci17 said:


> Very nice looking planted tank.
> 
> What size is the tank?


THANKS ，20 Gallon。


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

pat3612 said:


> hi and welcome you tank looks amazing


thank you .


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow your tank looks amazing! How do keep it so lush?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice i think its time i looked at making a carpet in my tank


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

archgop said:


> Wow your tank looks amazing! How do keep it so lush?


Enough CO2.fertilizer,Good lighting，Appropriate filtration system，Stable water quality，Patience and care=Good condition


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice - so much texture and colour! 

It's really crafty how each plant species is right in next to each other, yet manages to appears so orderly at the same time.


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> Nice - so much texture and colour!
> 
> It's really crafty how each plant species is right in next to each other, yet manages to appears so orderly at the same time.


Know the characteristics of plants，
Reasonable arrangements for the location of plant，
Everything easier。


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks awesome.. I love the red plant on the right. The one you have a close up of (2 stems). I have seen it in your store, I wonder what the english name is. Leon, gred, do you have a name for this guy?


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

jimmyjam said:


> looks awesome.. I love the red plant on the right. The one you have a close up of (2 stems). I have seen it in your store, i wonder what the english name is. Leon, gred, do you have a name for this guy?


name polygonum sp 'pink'


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the Tonina Fluv. “莲花座太阳”

Where did you get it Mr.Lei?


----------



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

Beijing08 said:


> I like the Tonina Fluv. "莲花座太阳"
> 
> Where did you get it Mr.Lei?


My friend gave me, now no more，也叫宽叶太阳。养着玩可以 造景没用。


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

COFFEE PLANS said:


> Enough CO2.fertilizer,Good lighting，Appropriate filtration system，Stable water quality，Patience and care=Good condition


Very nice really! What kind/method of fertilization do u do? And what is your carpet planting?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its like dutch style scaping so beautiful


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

what kind of foreground plants are in that tank?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

archgop said:


> Very nice really! What kind/method of fertilization do u do? And what is your carpet planting?





Byronicle said:


> what kind of foreground plants are in that tank?


foreground is Utricularia Graminifolia


----------

